# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Bioshock EVE Hypo E-cig battery

## Jeeplvr

Completed "Bioshock EVE Hypo" E-cig Battery - 2600 Mah Lithium Ion Rechargeable. Made on an UP Mini using ABS
10606362_273239502881432_6808718646441108421_n.jpg

----------

